# New Boxer/Retriever mix



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, last night my fiancé and I went out looking for a kitten to adopt, when we came across a beautiful boxer/retriever mix named Carter. He is a little over a year old and is just a great dog. He’s house trained, doesn’t chew (so far) and isn’t too bad on a leash (pulls a little but nothing bad). He even slept in our bedroom last night no problems. He already seems very bonded to us. If we leave he room, he's on our heels, and if she shut a dog, he tries to open it to get to us. I think we are going to end up with a few problems with separation that i can already tell.

Here is my question. We’ve had him since 6pm last night it is now 9am the next morning and he still hasn’t ate more then a mouth full. Should I worry? This is my first dog, and first real rescue from a rescue place so I guess I'm not to sure what to expect.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Congrats! Anything with boxer in it is wonderful.  He's probably just getting adjusted, he'll regain his appetite in no time. Boxers are very much velcro dogs, they love to be with their people, but if you think you are going to have separation problems then I would start now by doing some leaving and returning exercises. Just getting him used to the idea that you will always come back. Walk out the front door and return, walk out the back door and return, etc...make them short absences and gradually increase the length. 
Also, when you do have to leave for the first time, don't make the mistake of giving him free reign of the house all at once. Make sure he proves trustworthy first. Start by keeping him in a crate or a single room with something yummy like a stuffed frozen kong, then gradually work up to his freedom.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I am sure he is just getting used to his new home. How nice for you


----------

